# turbonator



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

what do you guys think about the turbonator is it worth of does it mess anything up in the car


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Complete and total waste of $$$$$

If you want to improve the performance of your maxima,a aftermarket y-pipe is the best bang for your buck bolt on....

Or you could do a cold air intake,under drive pulley,or you could go all out and do a custom turbo setup<----[lots of $$,time,know-how to do this]


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

cold air intake,bigger throttle body,bigger Mass Airflow Sensor,and a y pipe will do good


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

*thank you*

THANKS FOR THE INFO..I DO APOLIGIZE FOR ALL THE STUPID QUESTIONS I JUST WASNT SURE HOW TO GET BETTER PERFORMANCE


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

No problem...The only stupid question is the one you don't ask...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

he can get an an AEM ECU if he has a VE5


----------



## blck90se (Jun 8, 2006)

yo dose anyone know where i can find a cold air intake for my 1990 maxima 5spd. If possible can see the url lnk. Same for throttle body pully and bigger mass air flow sensor. I just dont know where anyone sells this stuff. Thanx


----------



## elusivemax93 (Aug 12, 2006)

hey i have the ve motor and ive never seen or heard of the aem ecu. can someone post me the link to that i wanna check that out. as for the cold air intake i can give u a link to thathttp://www.cosmoracing.com/productinfo.asp?cid=188&pid=759


----------

